# mack hypo ID



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

can someone please help me ID my gecko

her parents are:

mack snow tremper albino X Super hypo

tbh she looks like a mack hypo but im not sure..

can some one please help me

kind regards,

brad


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep nice Hypo snow: victory:.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

thankyou


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

she's a beauty mate, and a great pic too, hope she keeps her whiteness, good luck with the project,


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

boywonder said:


> she's a beauty mate, and a great pic too, hope she keeps her whiteness, good luck with the project,


thankyou


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

boywonder said:


> she's a beauty mate, and a great pic too, hope she keeps her whiteness, good luck with the project,


i on the other hand just hopes shes stays alive...


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Slurm said:


> i on the other hand just hopes shes stays alive...


go away your not wanted on any of my threads, i have had all my leos tested and they are all clear of parasites and crypto..

so SLURM, if you have nothing nice to say, your not welcome.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Slurm said:


> i on the other hand just hopes shes stays alive...


 
i must have missed something


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i must have missed something


Yup, certainly did. A quick search will reveal all.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

My reptiles are all 100% healthy and have been tested and they all clear of parasites and crypto.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Slurm said:


> i on the other hand just hopes shes stays alive...


Agreed!

*Poor leo*, wish it could have a better home, before he kills them or *he dumps them on some poor people who then had to pay loads of vet fees*. GIVE UP! your leos died and now your just getting more and more. 

People would* respect* you if you stoped buying and kept your ones well for a good year to *prove you can keep them well*.

if you do become a breeder then who will buy off you* LOL!*

All that comes out of your mouth is more and more lies.

*But then as on another thread he said all BIG breeders make mistakes like himself* :bash:

Main points are in bold


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

southpython said:


> Agreed!
> 
> *Poor leo*, wish it could have a better home, before he kills them or *he dumps them on some poor people who then had to pay loads of vet fees*. GIVE UP! your leos died and now your just getting more and more.
> 
> ...





you know what - i give up with most of you on here - ive learnt from my mistakes and thankfully it wasnt crypto ! if anything happens to any of my reps they will be taken to the vet by me str8 away,

think what you want ...


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> you know what - i give up with most of you on here - ive learnt from my mistakes and thankfully it wasnt crypto ! if anything happens to any of my reps they will be taken to the vet by me str8 away,
> 
> think what you want ...


What after pretending that you had the money to lend of your gran ?

Or when youur dumped ill geckos on people cause your couldnt afford vet fees ?

nah, your an arse and i hope nobody ever buys from you as they would most likely be ill and be the ones that you couldnt afford vet fees for.

Have some money in the bank for vet fees, treat your animals better. dont dump em on people.

And dont have a stupid little strop like you had last time and got banned


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

southpython said:


> What after pretending that you had the money to lend of your gran ?
> 
> Or when youur dumped ill geckos on people cause your couldnt afford vet fees ?
> 
> ...


ive learnt from my mistakes end of


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> ive learnt from my mistakes.


I'm afraid I agree with SouthPython in that people would respect you a lot more if you stopped buying geckos and kept the ones you do have for a year or so and not breeding/selling to show that you have learnt and can keep them fit and well ~ as it is by saying on another forum that in effect you are building your collection up you show that far from having learnt anything you are intent on carrying on regardless.:neutral:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> ive learnt from my mistakes end of


And we all believe you, now go buy some more leos


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

SleepyD said:


> I'm afraid I agree with SouthPython in that people would respect you a lot more if you stopped buying geckos and kept the ones you do have for a year or so and not breeding/selling to show that you have learnt and can keep them fit and well ~ as it is by saying on another forum that in effect you are building your collection up you show that far from having learnt anything you are intent on carrying on regardless.:neutral:


 

im usually a very nice person ( i say so myself lol ) but when it comes to an animals welfare, its send me mad. I just cant believe someone would do such a thing.

Ive made my own mistakes before but nothing like this. He hasnt even lernt!

Madness?!?!


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

congrats, youve just made it on to my signature.

I think its important people know that you PTS a number of geckos rather than get them treated.

And just as important you dont know what made them ill them either.

I must admit, going back through your posts i was very torn on which stupid/sad comment to quote.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Slurm said:


> i on the other hand just hopes shes stays alive...


PMSL @ Slurm. So true!


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

can I have naming rights on a new morph; doomed.

seriously you might have learnt from your mistakes but so have we, so don't be suprised if you don't get yet another chance wiht many people here.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

did you get the leos checked again, i know you had the one test done but as i said on the other thread, one negative test, does not confirm that they are negative, will need at least 3 tests spread over a few months for all clear really, did you get this done?


----------

